
Square Pricing Update FAQ - asperous
https://squareup.com/help/us/en/article/6700-square-pricing-update-faq
======
asperous
Their rates changed from 2.75% to (2.6% + 10c). This results in a higher fee
per transaction for any transaction under $66.

